# Empty groups



## strebe (Jul 17, 2006)

When I delete the last show in a Group in the Now Playing list it would be nice to not have to hit the left arrow to go back to the Now Playing list. Since it is the last item in the group it should just go back on it's own. Thanks.


----------

